# Diabla's first title



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

This weekend Diabla and I travelled to Temuco and participated in the CAB category (Basic Trained Dog, sort of a BH, with a protection phase).

Diabla won the first place, with 97 points in obedience and 90 points in protection!!

Us with the cup


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Congrats to you and Diabla! I love it when a dogess that gorgeous can back up her beauty with her brains!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Right On! That is fantastic. Seems like only a few months ago you were showing us her first stack. How fast they grow up.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That is just AWESOME!!!







Big, BIG congratulations!!! Amazing scores too! 

Jealous of that first place cup!!! Me want one!!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

That's great!!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Congratulations to you both! Great picture


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!! I'll have to look at the pictures tonight when I get home to my container house and get on my laptop. No pics on this computer....


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Diabla! She is so pretty and you both look happy and proud in the pic, with good reason!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulation!! Job well done.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks, I can't be more proud of her!

This was a national event and I went with the intention of gaining experience (beyond novice level when she was only a pup, this is our first competition) with the hopes of getting something in November at the show the club I'm working with is organization. I never expected to win a place, less a first place with those scores, specially considering 95% of the protection work she gets its me with a soft sleeve and a real helper once every two months. Yet she did an unexpectedly good obedience in the protection phase even when I've almost not worked in that.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG


----------

